# ipv6



## fernandel (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi!

I like to switch from ipv4 to ipv6 and I put in /etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="blabla"
ifconfig_mycard="DHCP"
background_dhclient="YES"
ifconfig_mycard_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```

Do I need to have lines with "DHCP" still, please?

Thank you.


----------



## obsigna (Jun 11, 2017)

IPv6 is by design not compatible with IPv4. That means, as long as you still need to access services which respond via IPv4 only, either you need to operate your system in IPv4/IPv6 dual stack mode or your ISP does kind of this for you, usually by the way of Tunneling or Proxying.

Even if we are not talking about internet access, you might need IPv4 for access to older network devices like printers, etc.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 11, 2017)

obsigna said:


> IPv6 is by design not compatible with IPv4. That means, as long as you still need to access services which respond via IPv4 only, either you need to operate your system in IPv4/IPv6 dual stack mode or your ISP does kind of this for you, usually by the way of Tunneling or Proxying.
> 
> Even if we are not talking about internet access, you might need IPv4 for access to older network devices like printers, etc.


Thank you. I need to read more because I thought that is on desktop computer easy as ipv4 and I did try net/dual-dhclientbut it dosen't work as I expected.


----------



## trev (Jun 12, 2017)

You might find the Handbook section on IPv6 helpful in configuring it. See: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-ipv6.html


----------

